# wet weather gear



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

since the wet season seems to have started already up here i was wondering what is a good brand of wet weather gear to buy...

looking for something with a hood that will keep my top half dry, something ideally suited to deal with high humidity......


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Astro

I just bought a good little sailing jacket - water proof and breath able - no hood though. Pretty good price.

If you want me to continue post back

Regards

Woppie


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yep i'd be having a look at sailing gear, surely they'd have some nice lightweight stuff.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

You are going to sweat even in GORTEX. Personaly I think in QLD on all but the cooler days a rashie under your PFD and a wide hat would be fine.
If you really want a jacket make it a light weight Gortex one that you can swim in for safety reasons. I have a couple of KOKATAT jackets ,1 Gortex and 1 nylon. They are a very good brand but a bit spendy. They have lasted very well though. The nylon 1 is big enough to go over top of may PFD and I take this as an emergency jacket. The onther 1 is for when I know I will have it on all day. Not easy to get off off you get too hot and your off shore.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a ronstan breathable smock cat. no. 7159 http://www.biasboating.com.au/clothing_wetweath.html

Doesn't have a hood and does get a little hot when it isnt raining, but it has plenty of room in the arms for paddling and moving around in and is very dry and warm inside. Has a pig pocket in the front for keeping your camera and stuff in.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

mainly want it to keep the bulk of the rain off me when out on the water since everytime i get and stay wet for periods of time i cop a cold even in the warm tropics.....otherwise i'ld fish butt naked.......but no-one wants to see that.....


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

what about the Hobie bimni/shade jobie.. wonder how effective that would be at keeping the rain off ???

and would keep the sun away aswell... just a thought


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Has a pig pocket in the front


Paul why do you need a pig when fishing Redcliffe???, is this a new approach you are using mate :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Mountain Hardware make excellent permeable waterproof jackets. Very ight, very reliable and workmanship envied by most manufacturors. If you can get (and afford one), nab it.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Burkemarine.com.au - got a great little yak / sailing jacket smock - neoprene waist and velcro - velcro neck wrists etc -$ 130 from Blue Earth Drummoyne. Its pretty thin but you might cook in it up in Qland. I use it early am as a spray jacket. Its also ripstop material that i learned after a treble got caught!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the EVO smock


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I use a jacket made of EPIC. It's a siliconised material, very light and breathable (but not as breathable as goretex). It's actually a macpac cycling jacket, but works just fine.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I dont bother with wet weather gear.

You are likly to get wet when kayaking - and wet weather gear will make things just a lot harder in a survival situation.

I carry a lightweight spray jacket - breathable but not waterproof - but havent used it in over 18 months.

I usually wear clothes suitable for the conditions, like a rashie or sharkshin - if it is cold.

Remember it is the wind chill that makes you feel cold.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:


> I dont bother with wet weather gear.
> 
> You are likly to get wet when kayaking - and wet weather gear will make things just a lot harder in a survival situation.
> 
> ...


Which is why I use cheap lightweight wet weather jacket and pants. Has never kept me dry but it definitely keeps be warm as it stops any wind


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Phoenix why will wet weather gear make it harder for survival situation.

And if you are wet with a rashie on and its blowing wouldnt your body cool down quicker if you were drier and wearing a waterproof jacket ?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Fellas

I could be very wrong here Peril and Phoenix but some of this logic that your talking about may only apply to you guys in your state and some of our more southern buddies or OS buddies might be putting themselves in harms way based on your thoughts.

If you are wet and cold and there is wind chill its imperative to get the wet clothes off and to be dry - otherwise hypothermia sets in ( this is what Ive been lead to believe). So surely its best to be dry in the first place - especially the bodies core....

I think this needs to be cleared up just in case


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

even in the tropics when you get wet it only takes a wind to chill you down......

but thinking along those lines maybe a light wetsuit or skins would do the trick...i have no issue getting wet...just wet and cold....

but i do want to keep the rain off my glasses though


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Lets clarify a few points here.

And this is something I consider myself a fairly reasonable expert on - even if it is a few years since I did any research on the subject. I will try and keep this very simple and condensed. Interestingly most of the research done on hypothermia in the last 100 years was done by the Nazis.

There are two types of hypothermia
*Slow Onset* - this is generally caused by wind chill and takes place over a period of time.
and
*Immerson* - when you jump into icy waters.

The Rashie I use is called *Polyskinz* by Perception. It is made of a light fleece type fabric which is good for cool weather. I also use matching shorts called Bollocks. These will help keep you warm even when wet. Polyskinz are made from Polyfin 3 - a fabric which is ultra high tech and is designed as a replacement for 3mm neoprene. Also hase UV protection, anti-microbacterial etc.

The shark skin products are *Australian Made* and also fleecy but has greater wind resistance and are designed for cooler conditions. Ideal for winter conditions.

Why wouldn't I wear goretex in salt water - because it would make swimming very very hard. Try swimming in normal clothes are you'll find it very difficult, add cold water to that and the shock of an accident or swamping/ capsize and you are facing imminent death.


----------

